# New to color



## Blunder

I'm new to color. Pastels seem to work for me. It's a nice and fun mess.










Forgive the flash.


----------



## chanda95

It looks awesome! You really did a great job from what I can see.


----------



## DonH

Welcome to the warm fuzzy, messy world of pastels. It looks like you are at home in the world of color. Really good job!


----------

